# Humping help



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George seems to be humping to excess, so much so that he is panting like mad after his latest session. What should I do? It seems to be at the same time every night. He's really going for it so to speak !!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

do you make any atampt to stop him or have you just let him get in with it. 


Echo humps Delta and only Delta but for her it is dominance.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

kendal said:


> do you make any atampt to stop him or have you just let him get in with it.
> 
> 
> Echo humps Delta and only Delta but for her it is dominance.


bit of both really to be honest. When we stop him he just waits for 10 mins and then starts again. It seems that once he has had his session he then gives up and settles down


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

It tends to be mens legs and his toy rat (that's his fav toy, well humping toy))


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just keep telling him no. 


Echo realy goes for it (mine are all girls) but you just have to show "hey!!!" or "Echo!!!" or "Get off her !!!" and she stops


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thanks Kendal


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie has also got into humping, several times a day. My leg usually She would probably hump the rest of the family's legs, but they don't let her.

Should I also stop her. I thought she was just being excitable, not trying to dominate me. Am I being niave.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

MillieDog said:


> Millie has also got into humping, several times a day. My leg usually She would probably hump the rest of the family's legs, but they don't let her.
> 
> Should I also stop her. I thought she was just being excitable, not trying to dominate me. Am I being niave.


the fact that she isnt doing it to the others because they dont let her shows that if you stop her she will eventualy stop trying it with you. so yes stop her.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What about taking the toy away? Would that help or would he just find something else? 

Clare
x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

kendal said:


> the fact that she isnt doing it to the others because they dont let her shows that if you stop her she will eventualy stop trying it with you. so yes stop her.


OK will do. But from previous experience, when I haven't had a leg availabe to let her hump me (that draws all sorts of strange images ). She will just stand humping nothing at all.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe it's a way of working off excess energy - bit like someone who needs a good workout at the gym before being able to relax. If it happens around the same time each evening try pre-empting the behaviour with an energetic game like fetch or tug until he /she is tired and settles then they'll stop. Sometimes Flo is restless early evening so goes off and finds her bones and gnaws away frantically for 15 minutes then relaxes and settles down.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Personally I think you should stop them humping even if they aren't really doing anything wrong. It's similar to teaching a child not to pick their nose in public - perfectly natural but it's just anti-social!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I hear what you are all saying. I will see if happens around a set time pattern.

And yes Tess I think you are right, rather anti social.

She tried to hump my leg today and I wouldn't let her. She hasn't tried it again.


----------

